# 1981-3 Drake Signature Hunter t/d



## Stovetop535 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I was going through all of my dads archery stuff the other day and I ran across his old circa 1981-3 Drake Signature Hunter t/d. The bow is in really good condition and I was wondering if the bow had any value to it.
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

*I....*

can't help out with the value, but I remember drooling over this bow at one time.....I ended up with a Martin hunter instead....nice find though. Kinda like discovering that forgoten $20 in an old jacket pocket....


----------

